# Depreciation in Beverly Hills!



## Krakatoa (Oct 23, 2022)

I've noted some very irregular and questionable for sale posts on Facebook in the last week or so from this "seller". Just this morning a friend messaged me this link to a Facebook ad for a chrome 5 bar. I remembered this bike from when it was sold here by @my560sec. Huh?

*





						Vintage Schwinn bicycles
					

Williams Shawn shared a post.




					www.facebook.com
				



*








						Sold - Vintage Monark Airman 5 Bar Custom Balloon Tire Cruiser | Archive (sold)
					

Up for Consideration is this vintage Monark Airman 5 bar custom balloon tire cruiser... Bike is equipped a variety of interesting component such as Pencil Springer Fork, 2 Peace Handlebars, Dual Silver Rays with Battery Case, Butterfly Stand, Recovered Mesinger Saddle, Persons Pedals as well as...




					thecabe.com
				




Prior to this he posted a restored Firestone which I messaged him on. A few days later he wrote back and asked me where my location was. He did not respond to my reply which came back undeliverable. Definitely falling into the too good to be true category, I'm surprised that the internet hawks on the Cabe have not already posted on this. Maybe the deals are for real!









						Williams Shawn
					

Huffman built 1938 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme. The paintwork was done by Tyler Stans, from Luxlow.com And the saddlework was done by Gary Rebman from SchwinnXchange. The tires are nos Firestone...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2022)

Might be worth driving by his address.


----------



## kreika (Oct 23, 2022)

The address is an apartment building. Someone should ask what unit he’s in. Red flags he’s using someone else’s pics and wants to know your location. 🚨


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 23, 2022)

Since my Blackhawk helicopter is in the shop I'm going to have to let you Perry Mason's in California have a go at closing this case!


----------



## kreika (Oct 23, 2022)

Just checked his FB page. Not seeing the bikes you posted Nate. Some new looking stuff. A bike shop called Feelings? Which I tried to google but can’t locate.  He’s trying to sell a white manta ray but has other bike pics in the listing. Also an orange krate for $400.


----------



## videoranger (Oct 23, 2022)

Really lousy attempt to scam.


----------



## Robert Troub (Oct 23, 2022)

kreika said:


> The address is an apartment building. Someone should ask what unit he’s in. Red flags he’s using someone else’s pics and wants to know your location. 🚨



Fake fake fake


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 23, 2022)

Scam I own the Firestone


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 23, 2022)

That Firestone used to be mine.
Those are my initials in the tray.

Those pictures are from when Marc Pobersky bought it in Switzerland.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 23, 2022)

I am a big fan of cash and carry.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 23, 2022)

kreika said:


> Just checked his FB page. Not seeing the bikes you posted Nate. Some new looking stuff. A bike shop called Feelings? Which I tried to google but can’t locate.  He’s trying to sell a white manta ray but has other bike pics in the listing. Also an orange krate for $400.




I checked him out also. Looks like someone hacked into his FB account and stole his identity!


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Fonseca927 (Oct 23, 2022)

This guys is a scammer. He does the same thing on Instagram with the same bikes. AVOID


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 28, 2022)

Gets even better. I clicked on the Vintage Schwing Bicycle link and the posts are peppered with PORN.


----------

